# Most ambitious teapot to date



## woodintyuuu (Nov 5, 2013)

this is one solid pc of amboyna burl 26 inch long 20 inch wide and 18 inches tall the three teapost wer turned and carved on multiple axises and then hollowed to 1/4 wall thickness. the blooming burl natural edge section is still all the same solid pc of burl. Wanted to make the teapots seem to be growing out of the bloom. thanks for looking cliff

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree with Dave More pictures PLEASE- that is beyond beautiful..........


----------



## ButchC (Nov 5, 2013)

It's like one of those crazy posters; the more you stare at it, the more you see. I never really got the full effect of those posters, being color blind. I think that I see two teapot spouts and handles, but cant for the life of me figure out how the spout connects to the handle!! And where is the third??

Butch (I just don't see it) C


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2013)

Cliff, that's just off the charts. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 5, 2013)

That may be one of the craziest peices I've ever seen. You have an insane amout of talent! Beautiful work man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh, man! what a piece of work! I, too, am screaming for more pic, more angles....I wanna see it all! (I wanna hold it too, but .....more pics, please!)


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow...........That is amazing Cliff!!! Blows my mind...


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2013)

That's amazing! I love the creativity... I'll bet I'd love it even more with additional pictures(couldn't resist pileing on!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 5, 2013)

Cliff, that is just mind blowing! Amazing! Hope to see some more pictures of it!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2013)

Well the title of the thread does not truly define this piece at all. It's really something very special and unique. Wow, what a vision. I keep looking at it and seeing new things, +1 on more pics please!


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 5, 2013)

hey, I think he should post more pics.... what do ya'll think? lololol
Absolutely stunning piece.... WOW!... just, WOW!!!


----------



## justturnin (Nov 5, 2013)

That is one of the most amazing things I have ever seen. Please more pics. I am in awe of this piece. What an amazing piece of wood and the art you put into it is outstanding. One question. How long does a piece like this take you. I could see working on a piece like this my whole life and not finishing it or ending up with a toothpick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 5, 2013)

you guys are all toooo and i use this adjective loosly sweet! I will try my best to post some other images of different angles tommorow but as anyone who has delt with me knows tommorow usually turns into cupla days. My intentions are always that intentions LOL

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 5, 2013)

Top notch !!!!!!!! And I'm glad u consented to posting more pics cuz one just doesn't do it justice!!!!!! That's a museum piece if I've ever seen one !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in awe. Can't wait to see more angles of this. I sure hope you plan to make it available to a gallery or museum, from what I see...it's out there!


----------



## jmurray (Nov 5, 2013)

Crazy , you have great vision cliff. You certainly did that hunk of dead wood justice


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 5, 2013)

Truly amazing work Cliff. That is an extremely ambitious undertaking in in a plain domestic piece of wood. But to have the moxie to do it in a piece of Amboyna Burl that big and the talent to pull it off takes talent and stones. Great job man!
Scott

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, very nice piece! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 6, 2013)

Simply amazing! What else can I say. I can't believe you only posted one picture to start with. I think you were just teasing us. Post'em up. We need to see more. Top, bottom and all 4 sides..


----------



## Nobby40 (Nov 6, 2013)

woodintyuuu said:


> this is one solid pc of amboyna burl 26 inch long 20 inch wide and 18 inches tall the three teapost wer turned and carved on multiple axises and then hollowed to 1/4 wall thickness. the blooming burl natural edge section is still all the same solid pc of burl. Wanted to make the teapots seem to be growing out of the bloom. thanks for looking cliffView attachment 34084


 
Very Nice!!


----------



## Molokai (Nov 6, 2013)

Great work, you got talent !


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 6, 2013)

Amazing... I see a bear wearing a chinaman's hat.... Looks fantastic, and beautiful wood, but hard to tell whats going on with that pic, even with your explaination...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2013)

woodintyuuu said:


> ... as anyone who has delt with me knows tommorow usually turns into cupla days. ...



I simply don't have patience for people like you, and have never been able to understand your type. 


P.S. I'll be getting you FBE pics up as soon as I can. You know, the ones I promised last month . . . . . :facepalm:


----------



## robert421960 (Nov 6, 2013)

I sat here for 10 min trying to figure out what to say 
All i can get is simply beautiful


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 7, 2013)

Beautiful, amazing, incredible, wow! More pics please!


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 7, 2013)

i posted more pictures and i did it within my 48 hr window. first deadline made all year!!! picts are from top ends sides and per a request the bottom. Yup its textured also. thanks for all the comments and nice remarks. Hope yall get a kick from these pictures. In the next cupla days the pc will reside with a collector in coral gables.
so im glad i got to share it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 7, 2013)

cupla more pictures . I maxed out last message

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2013)

Cliff- It is amazing - I do not know what else to say.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2013)

thats one lucky frickin collector that thing is off a meteor or it blew out a volcano or somthing . it sorta sucks you into some weird trance trying to figure out just what the hell is going on and how the hell you did it amazing


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2013)

That thing is just so amazing and beautiful on so many levels. It doesn't look like it is from this world, like it came out of a star wars or star trek movie. I can see a beautiful alien with six arms pouring it . Seriously amazing work.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2013)

Still not sure I understand it, but hey, that's what art's all about right? What are the things arching over the top of each vessel? I'm baffled by how you made it too. Must have took a considerable amount of carving? At any rate it is exquisite and mysterious, ambitious indeed! Beautiful wood too, the blank must have cost you a pretty penny...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow! I am blown away with the beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## indonesianwood (Nov 15, 2013)

wooooooooooooow...thats amazing tea pots..
we want more picture :D


----------



## ejo4041 (Dec 4, 2013)

I saw this a while back, pretty amazing. I was showing a co-worker and he asked a question that hadn't occurred to me...how do you heat up the tea?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 4, 2013)

Can't even imagine how to do that AWESOME
Then my wife tells me. " why can't you make something like that " I'm not showing her anymore of your pictures. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Dec 4, 2013)

Stunning work, Cliff. I enjoyed all your teapots shown on your website. You are an inspiration!


----------

